# Auditorium Test Platform Example



## duffy_lane (Feb 7, 2021)

Could someone please post an example of using the Auditorium with a pcb wired to it?
Not sure if I'm using it correctly. Not getting any sound when its active but the LED of the board I'm trying to test does light up...

I do get signal thru the auditorium board in bypass and when its active with power with a jumper from in <-> out


----------



## peccary (Feb 7, 2021)

Here's one from a while ago. Sorry for all the blue! You should be able to zoom pretty decently though. 









						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## duffy_lane (Feb 7, 2021)

auditorium.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				




Hmmmm, heres my setup. Not proud of the soldering (trying out some kester 44 63/37 .6mm)
but like, I think the joints should be ok... could the excess flux splatter be messing things up?


----------



## peccary (Feb 7, 2021)

If anything is connecting from splatter it can short. If you run a hot iron through the middle of the solder holes (that's a scientific term) it can help clean it up. 

Make sure your in and out are correct. I'm new to this all and don't have any real electronics experience, so I can't offer much advice other than to try your best to be methodical on the build process. Take a look at a hi rez, zoom able photo and the build docs and check things like diodes and electro polarity.

When you finish a board, before soldering the pots, flood your board with iso and hit it with a toothbrush. You'll be able to see any splatter connections or little bits of leads stuck to the board. I put mine in a small plastic bag with alcohol and agitate it in the bag for a minute or two, then the toothbrush, then compressed air to blow the alcohol out and dry it. 

Just did this tonight and had a small lead that came off in the bag that I didn't notice:









						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




That rosin is nasty stuff. 

Chances are it's something small and you'll find it. You can also post in the troubleshooting forum as well to get some better help.


----------



## uranium_jones (Apr 9, 2021)

peccary said:


> Here's one from a while ago. Sorry for all the blue! You should be able to zoom pretty decently though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @peccary what is that blue mat and how can I get one?

Edit: Never mind, found one: https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Soldering-Electronics-Cellphone-Resistant/dp/B01N10MA2O/


----------



## peccary (Apr 9, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> Hi @peccary what is that blue mat and how can I get one?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, found one: https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Soldering-Electronics-Cellphone-Resistant/dp/B01N10MA2O/


Yup, that's it!


----------

